# Larry Lype of LM Motor Sports!!!



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Everyone, Larry is in the hospital right now! He will be undergoing surgery tomorrow, for a blood clot in his leg. When I get any further information on his progress, I will pass it a long to everyone! ATTENTION; Chat denizens, I was told that he has his laptop with him in the hospital, and that if he feels up to it he may make an appearance in chat tonight! I hope that his wife leaves him enough quarters for the computer!!  We are all pulling for ya Larry!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

We're pulling for you, Larry!! Hang tough!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Geeeeez - GOOD LUCK LARRY!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Pulling for ya Larry!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shake a leg and get better Larry!!! Prayin' for a full recovery!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Come on Larry, we're pullin for ya!!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Get better Larry, I'm coming down in Feb.:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hang In There Larry! I Shoulda Been Dead More Than Once And Still Slotting Along. Believe Me, Your Will Is Stronger Than Any Medicine! Dan


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Larry*

Hope all is well with you


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hang in there Larry!!! 

Wes


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wishing you a speedy recovery larry !


----------



## thunderjetshotm (Oct 17, 2006)

Larry Its Bobby in PO
Man I'm pulling for you.. If & when your feeling up to it Ill bring Princess with me for a visit . Leah always liked you.. She still asks me about you all the time, She wants to know why you have not been coming by..
You just get better , Your in my Prayers

Bobby


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes for a quick recovery


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Larry,
Get better soon. We are pullin for ya'

rich:wave:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Just remmember to listen to the pretty nurses... get well soon.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> Everyone, Larry is in the hospital right now! He will be undergoing surgery tomorrow, for a blood clot in his leg. When I get any further information on his progress, I will pass it a long to everyone! ATTENTION; Chat denizens, I was told that he has his laptop with him in the hospital, and that if he feels up to it he may make an appearance in chat tonight! I hope that his wife leaves him enough quarters for the computer!!  We are all pulling for ya Larry!!! :thumbsup:


putting in a few good words 2 my "Boss" 4 U..;-)
the Rabbid-Rabbi,
Bubba 123:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

How's Larry doing? Anybody know? Any updates from today's surgeries?


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

What The Latest On Larry?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Got some news on Larry!! He came thru surgery AOK! He is really sore right now, and says that it may be a day or two before he gets back into chat. He was well enough to "SNORK" at me while on the phone! :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

TELL HIM THAT THEY HAVE SOME REAL GOOD STUFF FOR THAT SORENESS. HE JUST NEEDS TO COMPLAIN. AFTER MY BYPASS I HAD MORPHINE FOR 2 WEEKS. THEN WE WENT TO OXYCONTIDIN. SLEEPING WAS EASY. :hat:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great news! Thanks for the update, PP!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GET WELL SOON LARRY :hat::hat::hat:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

yea sleeping comes easy but not pooping after you hit the Oxycontin. 
COM


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Rolls said:


> Great news! Thanks for the update, PP!


DITTO!:hat:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Can Guarantee That Lactolose Will Take Care Of Any Poopy Prob


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I Can Guarantee That Lactolose Will Take Care Of Any Poopy Prob


TMI, man....

Great news that recovery is underway! Larry, I hope you get back on your feet and in the seat quick!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I Can Guarantee That Lactolose Will Take Care Of Any Poopy Prob


Dave Barry takes what must be a version of Lactolose and writes about it in this column. Colonoscopy story. Funny. 

I *know*, right??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Larry glad you pulled out of surgery O.K....now get better Dude!

BZ


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*larry lype*

Hey Larrys Back Good To Have U Back In Chat Good To See U Hope U Get Better. Honda27


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*BREAKING NEWS! I'm Home................for now*

Hi Gang
I was discharged from the hospital at 3 PM today. I still cant walk very well, and still have a very long way to go in the healing process. I wanna thank Dennis for puttin the word out, and thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts and well wishes. That really meant alot to me.

Larry


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Larry!

We're glad you're home!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great news Larry! Appreciate the update. Keep on healing and take it way easy!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news! Take it easy!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

No Problem Larry!! Do it for ya anytime!! What flavor sub ya want from Subway when I stop by??


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Atta Boy Larry!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! Your own bed... and your own nurse... and the doggies missed you I'm sure!!! Get better soon Larry!!! Still praying they fixed you right now!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad you're home. It's always good to be at home ....... it just makes you feel better :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep up the healing process Larry.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*larry*

i see u r at home good to hear zoom zoom get well soon so u can make a show


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Lype*

Where you are so to be at home hope you are doing well 
Bart 
(crosley) Yes I own one


----------

